# Walnut Hollow Form



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a little walnut HF that I finished turning and finished with Antique Oil then buffed. It is 5" high and 4" across. Sold for $40 dollars. Lady brought a clock for repair and asked I just told her 40 she said can I pay and take it now. Really turned out nice out of a small piece of walnut.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one very special piece of work congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

The lady had good taste! Another nice one buddy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

and still they keep coming, everyone a perfect specimen Bernie.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice indeed!!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great shape, perfect Bernie.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Walnut is my favorite wood to turn.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie really nice like this one a lot.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again Glenmore.


----------

